# Finding Bottles



## Lonewolf (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm new to the site, but thought I would pass this along. Maybe someone has already posted this. Here in Iowa all of our bottles and cans go to redemption centers. You can go to these centers and buy back wine bottles. I don't know if other states have these or if they have recycling centers. I just purchased 200 bottles for $12.00. It's a great deal and the ones in our area, will let you pick out the type and color you want.


----------



## Tom (Feb 14, 2009)

Good Deal !









I don't have deposit where I live so I must buy



bottles. We do however recycle





Another option is stop at a BYOB/W restaurent and pick thru the recycle. Also let all your friends know you are looking for bottles. You will be surprised how many of your friends drink wine.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 14, 2009)

Welcome Lonewolf....Nice to have you here and already sharing your secrets...WOW!!! 200/$12...Awesome.....

What wines are you going to fill them with???? I see you have made some kits and a problematic Strawberry Wine. 

No centers like that around here....

Once a friend [Mr. Pelican] got 200 bottles for us from a supper club...we had to drive down there and they filled our car...thought that was great...just the cost of gas and a case of wine...Was quite a load....If we would have gotten stopped it would have been an interesting talk with a Trooper about 'empty containers'.


----------



## Lonewolf (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a WE - Luna Bianca and Australian Shiraz Clearing and a Blueberry Just finished Secondary.


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 14, 2009)

We have a Township Recycling center and they will save bottles for me any time I ask them to! In fact, today I asked them to save some for me and they will. They say it is better than smashing them and this is true recycling!! It costs me a few bottles of wine! I wouldn't really have to do that but it creates good will!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2009)

I get them for free like hanna but also throw a few bottles full at them. I call them at around 8:30 am and show up around 2:30 and see that they have saved around 120 bottles for me. i have to sort out the screw tops which usually add up to around 20 but hose #'s are slowly creeping up. I can do this every Sat if I wanted to. Wish you all had this resource! I know someone on this forum that has us all beat though, Jobe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey (Feb 15, 2009)

If your town has a "Freecycle" forum that's a great place to look too. My first posting landed me 80 bottles free for the pick-up. 

In my ad I did play on their environmental sensibilities with something like "Keep that glass out of the landfill, save the energy of crushing and recycling them too" - worked for me..... until those are all full.


----------



## Jeff D (Feb 16, 2009)

If you have any local wineries there a great place to get bottles. They will normally save there tasting bottles as long as you don't wait to long to pick them up.


----------



## moto-girl (Feb 16, 2009)

My brother just picked up 8 cases of empties for us at a wine shop. They had a tasting, saved the empties, and advertised them on craigslist. I'm very thankful for the bottles but rather sad I missed out on the tasting, It must have really been something!


----------



## Jeff D (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.coloradowinefest.com/


We work the wine fest here in Grand Junction every year. If your anywhere near an event like this you can pick up a truck load of bottles. Last year there were 40 wineries represented and from 11 AM until 5 PM all we do is poor wine. They bring in a roll off dumpster's and one of them is reserved for bottles, there was around 10,000 lbs of empties.


----------

